# Started socializing again.



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

After a couple of months of not being very social, I started reaching out to some people. I met a woman from one of my online classes for coffee and we had a great conversation despite not talking before, except for online. I made a comment that I was shy and she said she wouldn't have even realized I was shy. I'm actually wondering if I'm NOT that shy anymore.. I just feel anxiety BEFORE I meet someone new and then once the "meeting" starts I feel fine and can talk fine with the other person (unless they're rude, which fortunately doesn't happen a lot). I also went to a meetup group on Saturday morning, and although I wasn't really feeling the particular group and probably won't go again, I conversed with them in a fine manner. None of them thought I was extremely weird or anything like that.


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

Bravo, you did a great job!


----------



## ShexySammie (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice  x


----------



## Drex (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats bro, keep it up


----------



## Walking (Feb 27, 2013)

:clap
Inform us all of what happens after! Keep it up!


----------



## supbuddy (Feb 17, 2013)

That's great buddy, maintain the relationship! Keep up the good work man!


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Buddy? Bro? I am a girl lol.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Its weird how back then i can socialize online so easily, now i just can't. I use to have like 20 friends on msn and be chating to like 3-4 people at a time. I haven't log in for months. Congratulations to you.


----------



## Anxietyriddled (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice going, keeping pushing your self to be the best you can be. Curious though, how do you personally talk to strangers? I haven't approached people for a really long time so I really don't know how. :| I also have intense approach anxiety like what you said.


----------



## OGKush (May 3, 2011)

blueidealist26 said:


> Buddy? Bro? I am a girl lol.


well you did say you met this woman for coffee, so I just thought...


----------



## bilberry54 (Apr 6, 2013)

Great work!


----------



## Lystrick (Apr 13, 2013)

Reading this made me smile. Keep it up, you've got the demons on the run


----------



## Emnity33 (Mar 25, 2013)

OGKush said:


> well you did say you met this woman for coffee, so I just thought...


Maybe shes...


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

That's why you should never ASSuME.


----------

